# ThrottleStop 9.2.9



## unclewebb (Dec 25, 2020)

*ThrottleStop 9.2.9*








						ThrottleStop (9.5) Download
					

ThrottleStop is a small application designed to monitor for and correct the three main types of CPU throttling that are being used on many lapto




					www.techpowerup.com
				




New Features
- added 10850K / 10900K support including a new Turbo Group access window.
- updated the TS Bench and the C State window for the 10 core CPUs.
- enabled Limit Reasons support for Comet Lake CPUs.
- improved access to the Windows power plans.
- added AVX offset control for unlocked K series CPUs.
- double click the monitoring table for an extended view if you have more than 8 threads.
- added clickable monitoring table headings, including minimum temperature and APIC ID.
- blocked Set Multiplier access when Speed Shift is enabled.
- more obvious FIVR window feedback when CPU voltage control is locked.
- improved consistency of the turbo power limits Lock feature.
- ability to clear the turbo power limits Lock option when accidentally locked.
- changed and fixed the logo selector.
- added an INI option to disable ThrottleStop's access to the turbo power limits. NoSetPL=1


----------



## frankr2994 (Jan 26, 2021)

I guess you meant for me to post here. I think I got this figured out. some kinks I'm working on. But you are very right on the sleep cycle. If I put the pc to sleep then wake before opening TS everything works fine. Here are the screenshots of before and after sleep cycle. I'm still working on a good overclock. Trying some fan control software to rip up the cpu fan a little faster than what Dell had in mind.


----------

